# HypnosisDownloads.com - Amazing Resource!



## ski-li (Jan 18, 2004)

I don't know if you've ever heard of hypnosisdownloads.com but it has really made a difference in my relaxation and confidence.

It's a site where you can download mp3's that help with social anxiety, positive thinking, confidence building, etc.

I hate the word "hypnosis" because that's not really what the mp3's do. They are more like positive thinking exercises that last anywhere between 10 and 20 minutes. 

You close your eyes and follow the instructions of the person speaking. They ask you to visualize positive scenarios and help you relax.

I bought about 8 of them (on different topics) and try to do them when I can. After about a week I started to notice that I feel a little better and I don't stumble over my words like I normally do when I speak to people.

I keep them on my mp3 player so they are always with me. If you need help relaxing and positive thinking, I'd recommend trying one of them and see how you like it.

A lot of our problems stem from bad habits (negative thinking is a good example) and we just need to re-train or re-program our minds to think postively about ourselves and situations we get involved in. These mp3's have helped tremendously.


----------



## Yikes (Oct 27, 2005)

With my luck I'll download one that's got a subliminal message telling me to go withdraw all the money from my savings account and drop it off under the bench on 3rd street.


----------



## ski-li (Jan 18, 2004)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## sammy6682 (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree. I enjoy listening to them and its suprising how much they actually do work.

I think im far too nervous and anxious for it to cure me but it helps to think positively.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I've downloaded many of those hypnosisdownload.com mp3's myself. They did actually work to some extent, but, like sammy said, not enough to "cure" me. Good stuff nevertheless.


----------



## sammy6682 (Dec 12, 2005)

They are good for encouraging positive thoughts but the positiveness only seems to last when you are actually listening to the cds...I dont know how it works for others but as soon as I stop listening...bad thoughts do come back!


----------



## pikindaguy (Nov 21, 2004)

Anyone else have experience with these? Would they work on my mp3 player? And by work I mean be effective as I walk around to places?


----------



## sammy6682 (Dec 12, 2005)

you can get them on mp3, if you go to 

mind fit hypnosis (search on google)

they have samples to listen to and you can buy them on CD or download them

They are effective in encouraging you to dont be afraid and to lose your fears.

Ive just bought about ten cds but a couple are the same so I might put them on ebay.


----------



## Mr 47 (Jun 27, 2005)

pikindaguy said:


> Anyone else have experience with these? Would they work on my mp3 player? And by work I mean be effective as I walk around to places?


Hmm, I doubt it.

For hypnosis to work you need to concentrate and get your self into a trance. This is the only way it will sink into your subconscience, you can't be doing other things at the same time, In fact you can't even have your eyes open in my opinion


----------



## Pongle (Aug 31, 2004)

Hypnosis is for sure a great way to deal with phobias/anxiety (and many other issues). Although, buying generic mp3s online is probably not the most effective way to go, as they're obviously made for mass-targeting and are not tailored to fit the individual. I'd suggest seeking out a professional hypnotherapist either for hypnotherapy sessions or for learning self-hypnosis. 

I had a coule of hypnotherapy sessions in November and day by day I kept feeling better and better. I did have a relapse, but I've since practised self-hypnosis. (all hypnosis is actually self-hypnosis, since no-one can hypnotise you unless you let them do it, i.e. follow and accept their suggestions) and I've recently managed to restore my self-confidence to the level it was at after the hypnotherapy sessions.


----------



## sammy6682 (Dec 12, 2005)

YOU CAN GET A PERSONALISED CD FROM A PROPER HYNOTHERAPIST...YOU TELL HIM WHAT YOUR FEELINGS ARE AND HE RECORDS A PERSONAL CD FOR YOU.

IF YOU WANT THE WEBSITE ADDRESS THEN LET ME KNOW!

THE GENERAL CDS ARE GOOD FOR ENCOURAGING POSITIVE THOUGHTS WHETHER YOU ARE IN A TRACE OR NOT.


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

Hypnosis is very powerful indeed. 
We are hypnotized everyday whether you know it or not through advertisements and all that. 

What I've recently found out.....you can do all the hypnosis you want.......all the positive self talk.......listen to all the tapes you want......but once you do that then you HAVE to take action. Otherwise its wasted. These things can give you confidence. This confidence is supposed to give you action so you can gain that compitence. Without compitence especially socially I don't care how many tapes you listen to you will feel weird.


----------



## sammy6682 (Dec 12, 2005)

A good thing to do, is write down you fear factors, the things that worry
you,
and score them 1-10 10 being high, then keep track of those scores
this is quite important, because why most people fail with hypnotherapy is
because they DO NOT recognise improvement, that is very important indeed,
and this will help you to do that.


----------

